# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Press / News Items > Amphibian News Feeds >  European salamander at risk of extinction: study

## Frog News

*Yahoo News (USA) April 20th, 2017 11:33 AM: European salamander at risk of extinction: study*


Europe's already endangered salamander population faces extinction due to a new, virulent fungus that also poses a broader threat to biodiversity, according to a new study.  "The fungus presents a 'perfect storm'," said senior author An Martel, a professor at Ghent University in Belgium.  Following an outbreak in 2014, a team of biologists led by Ghent University monitored a colony of vulnerable salamanders for two years, leading to the grim discovery of the pathogen's fatal impact.


*Full Article*

----------

